
Ask HN: How to pair down from too many ideas to the one(s) to pursue? - willart4food
I understand and practice &quot;Brainstorming&quot; and I understand and practice &quot;Minimum Viable Product&quot;; but how to narrow down to 1 or a few ideas when one has too many ideas and all seem viable enough?
======
yesenadam
An idea adapted from a great talk[0] I watched yesterday: sort ideas by _how
much you 'd learn_ doing them.

I think in the talk they added new features not in order of cost vs benefit
but by how much they'd learn, or how much they'd need to learn to do it.
Because what they'd learn implementing #1 would probably totally change the
rest of the 'features to add' list, and how they'd add them.

[0] the weebly guy on product market fit
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LNQxT9LvM0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LNQxT9LvM0)

------
dsaavy
Just an idea that I haven’t done myself or heard of anyone doing.

Randomly select 3 of your viable ideas. Put up 3 static sites with some
marketing materials and/or “demos” without actually building anything.

Market them a little with word of mouth, social media, a few dollars of paid
ads, cold emails, etc.

The one that gets the most pre-sales in a week or month or some timeframe is
the one you build. Refund all of the other ones if they have pre-sales.

------
billconan
I used to think I have lots of ideas until I met with VCs. They only invest in
potentially big business. Now I have no good ideas.

------
DrNuke
I would pursue the one in the applied field I’m both a real expert (domain
knowledge) and a capable practitioner (market knowledge)?

------
lookingforsome
List out all ideas and plot them in a quadrant of effort and impact. Do the
lowest effort, large impact items first.

------
quaquaqua1
Choose the one that stands the greatest chance of succeeding, however you
define success :)

------
FroshKiller
*pare

------
lechemin
Something that's worked for me is learning to develop and trust my intuition.

